# t dash slimline



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Am I to understand that a t dash slimline is in the works? Please, Please be true!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

To be honest, I think he is pursuing it but can't really understand why. 

There are only a handful of bodies for them and they actually don't make good runners. 

I think it's a waste if his time and energy. Let's face a few facts:

Our hobby is on the decline whether you guys want to hear it or not. The average age of the slotter is on the rise. Not many younger people into them. Thats a fact. 

Even if there is interest, the "kid" of today wants a fast chassis. In which he has allready produced. And with perfection imo. The slimline is a dog at best. The best slimline couldn't keep up with the worst tDash chassis. 

I believe if he concentrated on some new bodies for his allready in production chassis, he might actually make some good money. 

Let's face it, if he did make a slimline, how many would you guys buy??? A handful or maybe a dozen at most??? Let's keep it honest here cause I'd have to see him fail at anything. 

I say keep the standard chassis in our hands and get some new bodies instead. 

Let's get everyone's honest opinion on this matter. 

Post away. 

Don't hate cause I speak what I truly feel. I been slotting since 68 at the age of 3 and been pretty much a steady hobbiest the whole way through. I spent I don't know how many thousands over the years. And quite frankly I spent mucho money on Dash bodies and chassis'. I bet I have every bodies he made, some in the 20's to 40's of each depending on how many variations and probably have 200 plus of the new chassis' allready. Now that being said, I would probably only buy a dozen slimlines at best. 

Just my honest opinion. Please be honest so he don't do the wrong thing.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw a post about the Slimlines recently, but I could not find it. If I recall correctly Dan is trying to find investors to spread out the cost of making the cars. Dan has already introduced his own version of the Aurora Thunderjet, so he knows about what it would cost to make the Slimlines. What he does not know for sure is how many cars he can expect to sell. In the past people have said that they would buy a new product that had been proposed, but failed to do that when it became available. I guess there are more people out there that are going to lead you down the garden path than there are that will put their money where their mouth is.
Personally I was not even aware that the Slimlines existed until fairly recently, I have never seen one in person and since my club does not race them I am not interested in resurrecting them. That being said I would expect that with better tires and stronger magnets the Slimlines would be closer to T-Jet performance. That and having more bodies available would probably broaden their appeal.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe sez:
To be honest, I think he is pursuing it but can't really understand why. 

There are only a handful of bodies for them ...​
... _now_. 
But the introduction of a fast, reliable slimline chassis would open up possibilities for whole new categories of bodies. Jeebs, how many more '60s Mustangs, Camaros, Impalas, and Chargers can bodymakers sell - even if they _do_ put pictures of Huckleberry Hound and Mary Tyler Moore and Lynyrd Skynyrd on them? Oh, spare me, please.

But classic Indy and F1 open-wheelers, unchubbified hot rods, cycle-fendered Bentleys and Bugattis, and swoopy overstyled Thirties roadsters could give slot-guys lots of new desireables to spend money on. 

Even if there is interest, the "kid" of today wants a fast chassis. In which he has allready produced. And with perfection imo.​
If you're hoping that new young buyers will "save" the slotcar hobby, you're whistling in the wind, in my opinion. They have TurboForza12 on the Y-box 4D RacestationIIIG++; why are they going to start tweaking the hook angle of, fussy strips of phosphor bronze, when they could be tweaking the actual suspension spring rates on a very good simulation of their own Aston Martin with just a few keystrokes? 

The hobby survives through those of us who had slots, or wanted slots, when we were younger, and it will probably die with us. Don't be sad - it had a good run, and we had, and are still having, fun. But any further life or growth for the hobby and its industry is going to depend largely on products that appeal to us older guys for as long as we hold out. 

The slimline is a dog at best. The best slimline couldn't keep up with the worst tDash chassis.​
... _now_. 
But the Slimline's weaknesses have been extensively analyzed, and they're nothing that modern technology and intelligent design modification can't overcome. I think, this go-round, someone as intelligent as Dan can manage to avoid the 1964 pitfalls. The goal is a modern slimline with performance roughly comparable to a modern T-jet. What that will do is open up a whole new set of choices, styles and eras to T-jet racing. Wanna challenge my Alfa 159 with your Judas Priest '69 Mustang? Come on over; you know where the cellar steps are.

Bill Hall has a good thread on another forum, called *Let Go of the Bones*, in which he argues that holding onto the pancake is irrational - the slim-can inline chassis is the way of the future for the smaller bodies that so many people want. And he may be right. We'll see. But I say *Roll Dem Bones*. Lots of us just love T-jets and if we can get new legendary car bodies that will fit over a Tjet of a slightly different shape, but comparable performance, we'll buy them and the chassis that lets us do it.

Now, Dan, about the Thunderbike ...

-- D :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

D, your totally contradicting yourself, in one breath you say we would buy them but then you say slots will die with us???

Like I said the age of the slotter is rising and would want more bodies for what we have. Who at the age of 50 or 60+ will start to buy slimlines and wait for bodies to be made? I think a few at best.

ANd yes your right the slimline was junk due to the small arm and the poorly weak magnets. I think the better way like you said would be a slim can type chassis. But I don't think any such chassis will ever exsist. In mass production anyways.

SO I stand by my post. I think it would be a waste of time money and energy. Put the energy in a proven product. Who here wouldn't love to see some new designed bodies?? 

Now if he does a line of new bodies like lets say, Cadillac or dizzies or some other slick European bodies, I'd def but em in every color plus a few extra to customize. So I stand by my original post D.

P.S. In no way to I insinuate the young guy will save this hobby dude, In fact I said just the opposite. I totally stated that these toy cars will be going away with us. Thjanks you


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

What I am posting here is all in my humble opinion. If the market is shrinking, why did Dash put put the time, effort,and money into the car? He must see something. I hope that vision applies to the slimline also!


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

What I am posting here is all in my humble opinion. If the market is shrinking, why did Dash put put the time, effort,and money into the car?


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Pleas excuse my double post. I just had my wrist fused....you know, the drugs.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> SO I stand by my post. I think it would be a waste of time money and energy. Put the energy in a proven product. Who here wouldn't love to see some new designed bodies??
> 
> Now if he does a line of new bodies like lets say, Cadillac or dizzies or some other slick European bodies, I'd def but em in every color plus a few extra to customize. So I stand by my original post D.
> 
> P.S. In no way to I insinuate the young guy will save this hobby dude, In fact I said just the opposite. I totally stated that these toy cars will be going away with us. Thjanks you


I think it would be awesome to have a slimmy chassis that actually works.

There are so many guys doing resins now that there will be a plethora of new bodies folks will dream up. Not to mention the bodies Dan will employ with the release.

And for the record, In our club here in K.C. we have many new members, and they aren't all old guys. Lots of fresh meat attends our races.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

smalltime said:


> I think it would be awesome to have a slimmy chassis that actually works.
> 
> There are so many guys doing resins now that there will be a plethora of new bodies folks will dream up. Not to mention the bodies Dan will employ with the release.
> 
> And for the record, In our club here in K.C. we have many new members, and they aren't all old guys. Lots of fresh meat attends our races.


There are young guns out this way also.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Many years ago the beloved Richard Nixon made a comment about what he called the "Silent Majority". Many of you may be aware that I have an inside track with a major tire maker, we were speaking on the phone the other day. He tells me that he is selling more tires now than he ever has. The obvious question is if the hobby seems to be moribund who is buying all of those tires? That person has made an effort to find out more about who his customers are. If people are buying tires directly from him he asks where they have heard about his stuff. On another BB there is a thread on his tires that has gotten almost 47 thousand views so far, so someone must be interested. Only a small portion of the people that visit slot BBs ever post anything and most never even bother to join up, but they are out there and they buy a lot of stuff.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

slim line chassis are great for custom bodys so to be able to get them for a good price would be great .. I build lots of custom slot car and it sucks not being able to get slim line chassis to complete a lot of custom slot cars that I would to be able to sell.
the slim line chassis are better for custom bodys for several reasons 
I can build custom slot cars that a tjet chassis is to bulky to fit under.
the tjet is too wide for a decent looking 30's or 40's body to fit on
without looking so fat . I would buy a bunch of them myself .


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The original Slimline is a dog. If it can be made to run, I think it would open up a whole new line of bodies. Can it be made to run? What was the problem with the original? Is it something that can be corrected? All good questions...my 32' Ford pickup awaits the answers.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

hefer said:


> The original Slimline is a dog. If it can be made to run, I think it would open up a whole new line of bodies. Can it be made to run? What was the problem with the original? Is it something that can be corrected? All good questions...my 32' Ford pickup awaits the answers.


upgrading the magnets alone, to something with the T-Dash magnet strength, would be a vast improvement...


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I found a site dated about about late 2012 that says the slimline will be done. And it is being worked on. Arms I think. But it depends on the t dash working out.I hear he has 10000 t dash cars. So buy brothers, buy. As for me I hope to buy both.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You can make the slim line cars run very well, it takes about the same amount of work as a fray car, everything has to be perfect, I have one that I replaced the magnets with some mild poly mags, & a little timing tweak on the arm, it will run with the best of T-jets. And with good tires I think they handle well & due to the length of the chassis they are more fun to drive, especially if you like to slide. 

I hope Dash builds a slimmy, like was mentioned by several its a great platform for F1 / Grand prix style cars, I am sure Lenny & crew can figure out the mechanicals on the chassis to make it just as nice as they did on the Dash T-jet. 

Boosted


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

The slimlines can be made to run quite well. It takes a careful selection of parts, and careful assemble. Not all that different than a tjet. Get rid of as much friction as possible. And thunder brushes are a must. What I really like about my one and only good one is ( mind you I have never cleaned it. All stock brushes and all) you can stay on the gas far deeper towards the corners than a tjet. On the right size track it might win over a tjet. A whole new world of possibilities here perhaps!


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

60chevyjim said:


> slim line chassis are great for custom bodys so to be able to get them for a good price would be great .. I build lots of custom slot car and it sucks not being able to get slim line chassis to complete a lot of custom slot cars that I would to be able to sell.
> the slim line chassis are better for custom bodys for several reasons
> I can build custom slot cars that a tjet chassis is to bulky to fit under.
> the tjet is too wide for a decent looking 30's or 40's body to fit on
> without looking so fat . I would buy a bunch of them myself .


Get them for a good price. That's part of it also.just saw online one selling for 59.95! Just a rolling chassis!


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a couple of resin bodies and I know of a couple more on ebay that use the slimline chassis. I would love to purchase some chassis but they are too expensive. A dash chassis would be great. I'm trying to get an original going right now.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The biggest weak link in the aurora slimline is the magnets,you cant even zap them and bring them up.Magnets are like a glass,they only hold what they can hold.I have a ton of original slimlines and still hope dan brings the chassis out because I LOVE racing this chassis.On my Maxtrax dragstrip my mildly prepped <cough> modified slimline never saw the taillights of a stock drag class tjet.Bring em on with better arms and magnets and lets race!
Christian


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so there are ax handful of guys here on this BB that might buy a few but do you see 10 or 20,000 selling? I doubt it. His awsome chassis is in its second run or another 10,000!! And I hope he makes another 20,000!!!!

Don't misunderstand me guys, I bet I have more dash stuff here that even Dan himself has!! I have probably more than a few hundred bodies and going on 300 chassis'. 

I am such a huge supporter of his and hate the thought of him being steered in the wrong direction. Like I said I would absolutely buy some. But no where near the hundreds like I allready have of his awsome t dash that's allready in production. 

Dan I'm not trying to discourage you but merely stating my personal point of view. 

My word may mean squat to some or most here but I am a lifetime devoted slotter and only want this hobby to bring joy to many generations to come as it has for me. But I don't think it's going to go too far into future generations. Just my opinion. 

Thank you :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Joe replies


> D, your totally contradicting yourself, in one breath you say we would buy them but then you say slots will die with us???


Sorry, Joe, I don't see what's contradictory about thinking that Dash might sell a fair number of slimlines over the next, say, ten to twenty years, but maybe not so many after that. 



> Who at the age of 50 or 60+ will start to buy slimlines and wait for bodies to be made?


Gentlemen 'of a certain age' who love Tjets and want to buy something new but nostalgic, but aren't desperate enough to pay money for a fourth Karmann Ghia just because it has Howdy Doody's face on the door?

Actually, the bodies _have_ been made, certainly enough to get the ball rolling. I'm guessing much of the first Dash slimline production run will be used to repower the old Aurora Lotuses and Brabhams, as well as the two new '60s F1 bodies (maybe a Ferrari and a Honda?) that I assume Dash will bring out along with the slimline. I think if I were designing the marketing campaign, I'd offer an introductory package of:
-The two new F1 bodies, 
- Four chassis, and 
- A set of repro pipes for the Aurora cars,​all for one money.

There are already resin repros of the Aurora hotrod pickup, then there are Mini-Lindies, plastic toys, diecasts, and the resin knockoffs of them that would appear overnight if anyone knew there would be new skinny chassis that would fit them. 



> ... the slimline was junk ... I think the better way ... would be a slim can type chassis. But I don't think any such chassis will ever exsist. In mass production anyways.


Gee, I'm kinda hoping both will. There's a couple of decades of market left, I think. I ran Aurora Vibes, and I'm not standing on the platform for that heaven-bound train quite yet.



> SO I stand by my post.


That makes two of us, I guess, though you seem quite definite in your belief that the slimline is a mistake. I just know it captures my imagination, and it's not hard for me to believe others will be enthusiastic also.



> In no way to I insinuate the young guy will save this hobby dude,


No, that was my phrase, but you did bother to point out that "the 'kid' of today wants a fast chassis;" that was why I addressed that issue. I apologize; I should not have exaggerated it.



> In fact I said just the opposite.


Sounds like we agree on a fair amount, Joe. We both want to see new bodies for the standard chassis, we both suspect that the continuation of the hobby is mainly dependent on its original enthusiasts. I'm just a bit more personally enthusiastic about the prospect of new slimlines, and maybe that makes me more optimistic than I ought to be about their commercial possibilities. Time will tell, I guess. At least it will tell us something.

-- D


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would buy the slimlines - I have several bodies now that could use one. Plus there are a lot of possibilities to explore body-wise that wouldn't be possible (or at least look good) on a standard width chassis. I say go for it!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Living Dead*

How about another really cool 60's/70's chrome brick from the Zombie Division over at Barfem' Out Industries ? :tongue:

Uh yeah...not so much. :freak:

Carry on. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I think he knows what he's doing, when you build great chassis & bodies
and he builds them well that's the key Top of the line "QUALITY" You know what you are going to get from him.
I'll bet he's been thinking about this for a long time and for the long term 
it's not a get rich quick type of thing it's more of building the hobby back up
giving the hobbyist more tools for the tool box.

I wish him all the luck with whatever he wants to do :thumbsup:
I'm a buyer for sure.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I went back to his thread looking for help with some videos of his chassis being run, in which no one helped, but realized he is trying to fund it through kickstarter so I say go for it. 

I'd by some naturally since I been a huge supporter of his for years. 

I'll but probably 10 or 20. 


How many will you "supporters" buy?? 

Post away :dude:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll buy as many as I want.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Just thinking, perhaps a fray style slimline? Or how about a some kind of an open wheel oval car with the right side wheels farther from the body and a bit of weight on the left side. Just saying.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> How about another really cool 60's/70's chrome brick from the Zombie Division over at Barfem' Out Industries ? :tongue:
> 
> Uh yeah...not so much. :freak:
> 
> Carry on. :thumbsup:


Ooh, _snarky_, Bill.

But I see what you're saying (I think) - why resurrect a dead outdated design, when you can achieve the same end, better, by designing from scratch with modern technology such as an inline layout with the new slim cans? 

Well, if I were Dan, or anyone else considering bringing out an updated pancake slimline, I'd have to take into account the efforts of others to create the kind of new chassis that your *Let Go of the Bones* thread is helping to develop over at the Slot Lodge. If that turns into a successful prototype which can go into production as a practical, durable, low-maintenance chassis at a mass-market price, then I'd guess it would severely dampen the market for a Slimline-II pancake chassis. And it would probably convince me (the prospective manufacturer) that, as Joe Skylark says, the development effort and cash would better be spent somewhere else. 

But at the moment, all we have is some very intelligent design analysis and a 3D Cad drawing. We'll know more when the chassis gets printed in plastic and hits the test track. But we still won't know if it will make it into production. There are plenty of workable, even superior, designs in every field that never were successfully produced and marketed.

At some point, Dan, or whoever else, will have to make a go/no-go decision on putting up the money for the project. Unlike Joe, I think there is enough market to profitably support a slim HO chassis. There _might_ be enough market to support _two_ different ones, but I have to say, I'm not so confident about _that_. You make your best calculation, shove your money onto the table, and pick up the dice. That's why manufacturing is not a career for the faint of heart. My hat is off :thumbsup: to Dan and all the other guys who have the stones to roll those bones.

-- D


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

If dan makes the slimline chassis .
I would like to see dash making the 32 ford pickup body and 
similar old 30' and 40's hot rod and stock coupes and sedans and trucks that look and fit much better on a slimline chassis . 
I don't care much for the aurora red and green f1 slim line bodys .
but they do look better than the tjet hotdog indy car ..


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> So I went back to his thread looking for help with some videos of his chassis being run, in which no one helped,


Not yet.

There may be some folks that are waiting to video these at the biggest t-jet race in the universe (the Fray). 

I have about a dozen T-Dash chassis, I support Dan when I can.

We get it, you think it's bad idea.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the chassis. Body options and custom stuff would open up more.
I would buy at least 10 to start, and depending on my money, 20-30 more.

I know their not speed demons, but clean and oil up a handful of them, throw on some silicone tires and their competitive with each other, and fun to run.

People blame computers and internet for the lose of interest in our hobby, before that it was computer games, before that it was tv. Say what you want and think what you will, I'll always blame tyco 440's for ruining the hobby. When an 8 year old can only do 2 laps and has to run across the room to retrieve his mini rocket, it gets old fast.
I can take a handful of people from any family gathering to thebasement track, throw on tjets, and people will race and laugh for hours.
I know alot of you won't agree, but its what I feel.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I forgot that HO Models once did a resin Monkeemobile that requires a slimline chassis. I bought one a couple of years back and it still needs a chassis.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

65 Wagonaire said:


> I forgot that HO Models once did a resin Monkeemobile that requires a slimline chassis. I bought one a couple of years back and it still needs a chassis.


I hope your wait ends soon. Time will tell.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

mrtjet said:


> I hope your wait ends soon. Time will tell.


Thanks. I did get an original chassis going today. Now I have to figure out what I did with the Monkeemobile.:drunk:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dslot said:


> Ooh, _snarky_, Bill.
> 
> But I see what you're saying (I think) - why resurrect a dead outdated design, when you can achieve the same end, better, by designing from scratch with modern technology such as an inline layout with the new slim cans?
> 
> ...


best idea; learn from the original's mistakes, & re-design 'em....
"IF" you can get a "Can-Version" in the same space as the pancake....
& "IF" it's stronger/more reliable than the pancake...
go figure..

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

65 Wagonaire said:


> Thanks. I did get an original chassis going today. Now I have to figure out what I did with the Monkeemobile.:drunk:


Now get some thunder brushes.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I recall reading that one of the slimmy's problems was the motor ran better backwards due to the way the brush springs were orientated. What if... Dan designed the new chassis to run in the opposite direction, and put the crown gear on the other side? This would eliminate that problem. Also, I'm sure his chassis would have Dash grade magnets which would kick the performance up a notch too. There are many applications which would benefit from a slimmy chassis. The fact that there is a longer wheelbase option, plus a middle and short helps for customizers. Since it's narrower, tucking fat tires under a body is a plus. Roger Corrie has a ton of resin bodies for slim lines designed. I personally would love to see a Dash Hot Rod pick up body, along with other similar 30's and 40's bodies that just wouldn't work with a T Jet. There is a demand for it... Maybe not as much as the T Dash has, but certainly enough to make the first 10,000 sell.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

hopefully he will sell the magnets separately, like he did with the tdash, and we can upgrade the current slimlines. Thunderslim brushes really make a difference too.
hojoe


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

+10^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

mrtjet said:


> Now get some thunder brushes.


Yep, I had a set leftover so they're in there.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

hojoe said:


> hopefully he will sell the magnets separately, like he did with the tdash, and we can upgrade the current slimlines. Thunderslim brushes really make a difference too.
> hojoe


That would solve a big part of the problem right there! The stock mags are so weak they barely stick together. 

Of course having more slimmy chassis available at a reasonable price and some bodies to go with them would be great too. Right now i have more slimmy chassis than bodies so i dont really have as much incentive to tweak and tune on them as i could have. Rrr had a great repco body and i have 1 of them. If i had known he was gonna stop making them i wouldve bought a bunch more. Dang.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> best idea; learn from the original's mistakes, & re-design 'em....
> "IF" you can get a "Can-Version" in the same space as the pancake....
> & "IF" it's stronger/more reliable than the pancake...
> go figure..
> ...


that's an idea; make replacement mags 4 aurora slimlines...
THAT should raise investment capital w/ in itself..

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder how many Slimline cars were made. There were 35 million T-Jets sold by 1966. There was probably a million left over rolling chassis in the wharehouse when Aurora packed it in. As I mentioned earlier I have never seen a Slimline in person, so I think that the market for replacement magnets would be more limited. It certainly would be nice to know what the real market for Slimline cars would be.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> I wonder how many Slimline cars were made. There were 35 million T-Jets sold by 1966. There was probably a million left over rolling chassis in the wharehouse when Aurora packed it in. As I mentioned earlier I have never seen a Slimline in person, so I think that the market for replacement magnets would be more limited. It certainly would be nice to know what the real market for Slimline cars would be.


just Dash magnets & ?? brushes, would resurrect the slimline's alone...
I have several that the chassis "Heats-Up" after a few laps (any ideas here??)
TY,

Bubba "The Senile" 123 :wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Bubba 123 said:


> just Dash magnets & ?? brushes, would resurrect the slimline's alone...
> I have several that the chassis "Heats-Up" after a few laps (any ideas here??)
> TY,
> 
> Bubba "The Senile" 123 :wave:


They heat up because of way to much friction. Look everywhere for possible points of friction. Like a normal tjet, getting the right parts assembled correctly is of utmost importance. Thunder brushes ( maybe there other brushes that fit) wake them up. Better magnets and brushes would be a huge help. But I'm sure that those have bought them have done all they could do to make run well. And in the process have overheated arms, and have melted chassis. To gain consistency and reliability I hope they get remade. Ed:thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If one were so inclined, they could cut the height of a slim line down by 30% or so by using a can motor....the question is would it be able to handle the constant "on/off" the heat, amps, volts etc. Most of those little can motors only work for a few seconds a few times a day. I've scratch built a chassis using a motor out of one of those little RC cars, not bad, certainly smaller but they die quick!

As for the Aurora Slimline. We raced this class for several years w/ any body style as long as two wheels were "open". This allowed for hot rods, F1, T-bucket style, trucks etc....just as long as two of the wheels were exposed between the chassis and inner tire. The chassis can be made to perform by completing major modifications; neo mags, rewound arms etc, but our rules excluded these type modifications. We found by doing two quick and easy things they ran pretty good.

1) Press an awl (or smooth beaded reamer) into the bottom of the chassis where the arm shaft goes (we didn't allow any cutting or drilling of the chassis).

2) Replace the motor brushes.


These two "adjustments" allow the chassis to run very strong and IMHO they handle MUCH better then a Tjet with several of the aftermarket bodies looking more "scale" like.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would buy them just for customizing. Way more opportunities to build cars that just won't fit on standard chassis's.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

SCJ said:


> ...
> 1) Press an al into the bottom of the chassis where the arm shaft goes


SCJ,
What is an "al"?


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

SCJ said:


> If one were so inclined, they could cut the height of a slim line down by 30% or so by using a can motor....the question is would it b able to handle the constant "on" the heat, amps, volts etc. Most of those little can motors only work for a few seconds a few times a day. I've scratch built a chassis using a motor out of one of those little RC cars, not bad but certainly smaller!
> 
> As for the Aurora Slimline. We raced this class for several years w/ any body style as long as two wheels were "open" wheel. This allowed for hot rods, F1, T-bucket style, trucks etc....just as long as two of the wheels were exposed between the chassis and inner tire. The chassis can be made to perform by completing major modifications; neo mags, rewound arms etc, but our rules excluded these type modifications. We found by doing two quick and easy things they ran pretty good.
> 
> ...


 SCJ, thanks for the info.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

rholmesr said:


> SCJ,
> What is an "al"?


 Sorry, spelled it wrong, should have been "awl". A small smooth punch like tool commonly used for making holes in leather etc.

Make sure to press in both direction...i.e. from inside and outside the chassis.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rholmesr said:


> SCJ,
> What is an "al"?


"Awl"


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but where does one get new brushes for slimlines?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe that Dash did offer Slimline brushes for a while, but they are not listed on the website. I also checked Slot Car Central, which often has hard to find parts, but there was nothing there. You might try contacting Dash directly. Another resource for Aurora stuff is Bob Beers.


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

I need to measure the little can motors in these custom 3D printed slot cars... I'm surprised someone doesn't make a can based slim line.


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

The above has small can based motors.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I race gravity HO cars that are powered by can style motors. Usually, those cars use M sized motors that do not have copper/carbon brushes as opposed to N sized motors that at least sometimes do. The motors in AFX Mega G+ cars are the N20 size and have copper/carbon brushes. Those motors are a little too big to fit in a Slimline sized body. We run gravity cars at 12 volts and the M10 and M20 motors have plenty of power, but they do not last very long.
Recently some Micro sets have become available with cars that use very small can motors. A power supply is not included with the sets, they are powered from a USB port or adapter, so the cars are run on 5 volts. Gravity cars that use M20 motors often have a dropping resistor.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Gravity being the force that keeps them on the track instead of magnets?


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

Rich, what chassis do you use? The DK1?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Gravity cars have little or no magnetic downforce, they are often raced on braided tracks where traction and motor magnets have no effect on how a car will handle. When the cars are run on a railed track they must pass a standard lift pin test. The best gravity cars have a brass or steel frame, often with a swiveling motor pod that can be damped with springy elements. Usually a M20 can style motor is used in an inline or anglewinder position. The cars usually have Lexan bodies and silicone on sponge tires. I have never heard of a DK1 car. I have Thurman Landshark and Bulldog cars, those are very expensive if you buy ready to run cars. They are considerably less expensive if you buy a kit.


----------



## buckster1968rem (7 mo ago)

60chevyjim said:


> slim line chassis are great for custom bodys so to be able to get them for a good price would be great .. I build lots of custom slot car and it sucks not being able to get slim line chassis to complete a lot of custom slot cars that I would to be able to sell.
> the slim line chassis are better for custom bodys for several reasons
> I can build custom slot cars that a tjet chassis is to bulky to fit under.
> the tjet is too wide for a decent looking 30's or 40's body to fit on
> without looking so fat . I would buy a bunch of them myself .


Slimline bodies fit alot easier into Johnnny Lightning and Hot Wheels diecast also !!! But my last one gave up the ghost about a year ago can't find a replacement one but still looking !


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

What failed?

I had a slow chassis and noticed that one arm lobe had off kelter resistance. Luckily I had a spare armature left over from childhood (but no memory of what the original car body was!?). Anyhow I performed the micro surgery to swap the arms and I got a good runner again!


----------

